# Quartz clock conversion



## David67GTO (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm looking to convert my '67 GTO clock to a quartz movement. Any suggestions for a dependable, and reasonable priced source? Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm looking to have the same service performed on my '67, though I'd just settle for a working clock. Any help would be appreciated, for sure!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The Parts Place, Inc. part # IN3069G,


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

I bet the tachman can do that. I have used him with exceptional results on my gauges, very professional.
Tachometer Repair Restoration for Antique Classic Cars Auto


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There is a guy in Ohio by the name of Pete Serio. Hes the owner of Precision Pontiac. Precision Pontiac Home Page He restores factory clocks to quartz. He also warrants the clock. He will give you a core charge for an old one if you have an OEM clock or even a tach. 

I got a pristine rebuilt to quartz 1970 OEM clock. He charged me 250.00. The clock has worked flawless and has not lost a second in the 6 months I have had it in the car. I would not hesitate to do business with this guy again. He is a Pontiac guy.


----------



## shimelhoch (Dec 9, 2009)

I purchased a quartz conversion kit from from OPGI which is made by Car Clock Repair, Speedometer Repair, Tachometer Repair, Instrument Services I have a 69 Lemans and wanted a rally clock to fill in the blank in my dash. The Borg rally clock I purchased was not in working condition. The instructions in the quartz conversion kit were clear and easy to follow. After about an hour, the clock was working.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks, Guys. That's a huge help! I think quartz is the way to go. Not authentic, but reliable. I remember as a youngster, back in the mid '60's, almost nobady had a working clock. Even our 2 year old Ford had a mon-operational clock. Broken clocks were the norm on late model cars back then. No since re-installing grief! Also, there's the current draw advantage of a quartz clock: almost no parasitic battery drain, which can be a big deal in cars that tend to sit for weeks at a time. Again, excellent information!
Jeff


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Clocks by Roger out of Tennessee is the guy that does most of Corvette clocks. He's been doing conversions for decades. I had the Vette clock converted 20 years ago and it ran fine, but for asthetics and authenticity points I have had it restored back to mechanical. I had the GTO clock rebuilt and left it mechanical also. OK, so mechanical doesn't keep time nearly as well, but thats why I have a watch. For me, the sound of a ticking mechanical clock is just integral to an old muscle car......or maybe I just mis-spent too much time in the back seat as a young man. ahem


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

I also repaired my 1968 Le Mans / GTO Borg Warner clock myself by inserting a quartz clock kit from Instrument services. Inc.(clocksandgauges.com)
I really can recommend it, it's not difficult to exchange the clockwork.


----------

